# Friends 6 cycle engine



## doc1955 (Jul 21, 2018)

A friend of mine has 2 6 cycle odd ball engines he made in school but never got them running. I volunteered to see if I could get them running for him. This is the first one .


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice work Doc! Neat little engine. Are there any plans available for it?

 John


----------



## natalefr (Jul 25, 2018)

I want the plans !


----------



## Sleddog (Jul 25, 2018)

Plans are available in the book....The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 26, 2018)

Sleddog said:


> View attachment 102979
> Plans are available in the book....The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos.



 Thanks Sleddog!

 John


----------



## natalefr (Jul 26, 2018)

Or gratis here .... 
https://vdocuments.mx/download/the-shop-wisdom-of-philip-duclos-by-the-home-shop-machinist#


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 26, 2018)

natalefr  That's great !! thanks for link
Thanks you very much.


----------

